

Who is your Ideal Customer? - toumhi
http://www.saasfoundry.io/blog/ideal-customer/

======
freejack
I've found that the notion of the "Ideal Customer" is only useful when I'm
able to line up the expectations of that customer with what our product can
actually deliver. When I've been able to refer to that customer during the
product design process, the results have been good - i.e. I've been able to
market successfully to other customers that match the profile of the Ideal
Customer. However, when I've tried to use the notion of The Ideal Customer to
create marketing positioning that didn't necessarily line up with the product,
its been a dismal failure - i.e. the customers I managed to attract eventually
discovered where I had "spun" the story and they either passed on the product
or didn't turn into long term customers.

Over time I've realized that the easiest way to make sure people are buying
product from me is to make sure that what we're selling is what we've built
and to make sure that those Ideal Customers have been taken into account every
step of the way.

------
chris_wot
One who pays? On time?

------
cookingrobot
One who recruits their friends.

------
fredsted
One who has some idea of what he/she wants.

------
jlebrech
all of them

